# s. compressus?



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i bought this fish at about 4" as a rhom. now i am pretty sure he's an S. Compressus.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

S.compressus IMO


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I dunno, that DOES look like a Rhom (second pic)... get a clearer pic of the side view


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont see any bars in that first picture....so I would lean toward rhom based on those pictures....but you need a better flank shot without the flash to get a positive ID. I just cant see enough detail in those pictures.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

k here's some more pics... he dosn't really have any vertical dots. he does have a blue tint on his body though.


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm going to say rhom. Very nice P though!


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

curly said:


> I'm going to say rhom. Very nice P though!


That would be my guess as well, but Im no pro ID person.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

rhom.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

the spotting in the pics is hard to see. Another few pics may help... try to get a few shots without the flash and just the tank lights on.

I am not sure if I see some faint baring above the lateral line just below the dorsal fin or not.

From what I have seen, so far, looks to be a Rhom.

Nice looking fish BTW


----------

